# Địa chỉ bán đèn gốm Bát Tràng chính hãng, uy tín tại Gia Lai



## gomsubaokhanh (10/12/21)

Làm sao để tránh tiền mất tật mang, bỏ tiền mua sản phẩm chính hãng nhưng nhận lại kết quả kém chất lượng. Vậy mua đèn gốm Bát Tràng chính hãng ở đâu? Bài viết sẽ chia sẻ cho bạn địa chỉ và cách lựa chọn đèn chuẩn nhất.


Tại sao nên mua đèn gốm Bát Tràng?
Bát Tràng được coi như cái nôi của gốm sứ Việt. Các sản phẩm sứ nơi đây bao gồm đèn gốm Bát Tràng nói riêng luôn đạt được sự yêu thích nhất định từ những người yêu cái đẹp.

Nếu bạn vẫn còn phân vân có nên mua đèn gốm hay không, thì đây chính là lý do:

Mang đậm tính nghệ thuật

Không chỉ đơn thuần là một sản phẩm chiếu sáng, đèn gốm Bát Tràng mang đậm hơi thở văn hóa Việt và nghệ thuật gốm sứ hàng trăm năm.




Các mẫu đèn gắn liền với những hình ảnh bình dị, thân thuộc. Những hình ảnh gắn bó sâu đậm với tinh thần người Việt ấy được lồng ghép vào trong vật dụng chiếu sáng một cách nghệ thuật và tràn đầy tính thơ.

Bên cạnh đó, đèn gốm phát triển thêm nhiều mẫu thiết kế đa dạng, phù hợp với cả quý chủ yêu thích các phong cách đương đại. Đèn gốm Bát Tràng chắc chắn sẽ làm hài lòng mọi yêu cầu của quý khách hàng.

Nâng tầm không gian sống

Qua những vật dụng bài trí nội thất thông thường, ta có thể đọc vị và đánh giá phần nào được độ “chơi” và gu thẩm mỹ của chủ nhà.

Lựa chọn một chiếc đèn gốm Bát Tràng phù hợp với không gian và sở thích vừa biến không gian sống nhà bạn trở nên sang trọng, vừa nâng tầm căn phòng tựa như một không gian nghệ thuật trưng bày và còn thể hiện được gu chơi đèn độc đáo của gia chủ.

Độ bền mới cao

Chế tác hoàn toàn thủ công từ khâu thấu đất, tạo hình cho đến vẽ tỉa, đèn gốm Bát Tràng được hình thành từ những công đoạn nghiêm khắc và tỉ mỉ nhất.

Đặc biệt, sản phẩm được tôi luyện trong nền nhiệt cao lên đến 1200 độ C. Xương gốm rắn chắn, có độ dày dặn do được làm bằng tay, có khả năng cách âm tốt.

Sản phẩm đèn gốm có tuổi thọ và độ bền của gốm và màu cực cao, lên đến hàng chục năm. Đèn chịu được nhiệt và tác động lực. Men sứ cao cấp nên dễ dàng vệ sinh, độ mới bền vững theo thời gian.


Xem thêm: Nên mua đèn gốm Bát Tràng chính hãng ở đâu?


----------

